# bar spacing for baby rats?



## abmama (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm considering getting baby rats from a breeder , what is good bar spacing for a 6 week old rat? The smaller cage i have has .5 inch bar spacing


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

1cm/ half inch bar spacing is fine for young rats.


----------



## killybutt (Nov 22, 2010)

Needs to be smaller than 1 inch! Babies can squeeze through the 1 inch bars on Ferret Nation cages and others.
Critter Nations, rat manors and bird cages have good bar spacing for babies.


----------



## NinthLayerofHell (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh my, I must say I let my hairless, Ladybug, loose in a clean guinea pig cage at 2 weeks when I got her, and she slid all the way through 1 inch bars!
I agree, definitely definitely 1/2 inch or less.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

As said above, less than an inch. If they still seem like they can get out, get some hardware and wire it up a bit so they can't escape.


----------

